
Stack Overflow adds developer IQ scores to profiles - vasurishi93
https://stackoverflow.blog/2018/02/06/pluralsight-stack-overflow-helping-worlds-developers-learn-new-skills/
======
bryanrasmussen
So, employment in this industry requires

1\. maintain an active github profile

2\. have active Stack Overflow profile where you help various people for free
during the day.

3\. be willing to do coding assignments for any potential employer that take a
couple hours out of your day (aside from the time spent looking for work)

4\. potentially answer tricky questions in interviews that have nothing to do
with your job.

5\. Have a linkedin profile or maybe some sort of social media profile so that
potential employers can be sure you are not an antisocial shutin who spends
all their time in front of the computer working on github projects and
answering Stackoverflow questions.

And now, maintain public IQ scores.

on edit: improved formatting

